# JavaScript: zip implementierung?



## Roar (30. Jun 2009)

Hi,
ich such eine implementierung von zip und lzw (oder wie der kompirmierungslagorithmus dort heißt) für javascript. Hab bei google nichts vernünftiges gefunden, vielleicht hat einer von euch nen geheimtipp ???:L
Und falls es tatsächlich nichts gibt, hat javascript irgendwelche beschränkungen, wegen denen man sowas nicht implementieren könnte? :autsch:

danke,
grüße :]


----------



## musiKk (30. Jun 2009)

Bei stackoverflow hat jemand nach gzip gefragt und eine Antwort für lzw bekommen. Der dort präsentierte Link geht zwar grad nicht, aber vielleicht ändert sich das ja wieder und sonst ist dort auch etwas Code gepostet.


----------



## Ensign (9. Jul 2009)

Vielleicht kannst du ja auch eine Java-implementierung nehmen und portieren. Der Algorithmus ist ja nicht soo lang und JS ist vom Aufbau her ja sehr ähnlich zu Java.


----------



## musiKk (9. Jul 2009)

Der war gut.


----------



## Ensign (12. Jul 2009)

? Ich seh da echt nicht das Problem. Die Syntax ist nunmal fast gleich, wenn man von allem was über der einzelnen Methode vorkommt absieht. Und da der Algorithmus nicht lang ist, kann man sich auch leicht die Mühe machen, die Klassen zu portieren (die in JS keine direkte Entsprechung haben). Innerhalb einer Methode ist die Syntax jedenfalls zum verwechseln ähnlich.


----------



## Roar (15. Jul 2009)

Hm, dank erstmal für den Link, ich glaub ich verschieb die Geschichte erstmal, bin mir auch nicht mehr so sicher, dass man in JS vernünftig byte arrays lesen und verarbeiten kann. *schulternzuck*


----------



## heart_disease (15. Jul 2009)

Frage: wozu brauchst du das ganze überhaupt?


----------



## Roar (16. Jul 2009)

Will mit JavaScript ein Dateiformat auslesen, was zip benutzt (gibt mehrere solche, docx z.B.). Ich leg das aber erstmal auf Eis, ansonsten werd ich die Datei halt vorher manuell entpacken.


----------

